# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  МАМА

## WICKED

мама купила мне велосипед. я прыгал вокруг нее как ребенок. да я и был ребенком шести лет. немного оседлав свой восторг я отошел в сторону:
-спасибо мама, как-то застенчиво сказал я.
да, я никогда не был ласковым ребенком. чтобы там обнять и поцеловать, прижавшись к ней. никогда.
-и в кого ты такой неласковый, улыбаясь говорила мама.
-ну мам,- я же ласков с девочками, меня даже ленка вчера поцеловала.
-эх ты,- обхватив мою шею и теребя мои волосы - ответила она.
вырвавшись из ее объятий, сверкая пятками я бросился поделиться этой поистине радостной новостью с пацанами.

как неумолимо бежит время. казалось, еще вчера играли с ребятами в прятки, были разбойниками и казаками. бродили, бегали беззаботными глазами погороду. рассматривали прелести девочек в подъездах.

-у меня шоколадка есть. вот так вот.
-сереженька, а ты мне дашь половинку,- верещала светка.
-а ты мне покажешь свою пипиську,- отвечал с полной серьезностью этого вопроса я.
-ух ты!!!-лишился я половины сладкого какао.
-а потрогать можно?- застенчиво вопрошал я.
-тогда вся шоколадка.
-давай.

прятки остались, но сейчас я уже прячусь не от кольки из семнадцатой и не от ленки из двадцать пятой. прячусь от книг, от профессора нашего университета, также спрятавшего свой хитрый взгляд за толстым стеклом в костяной оправе, от проблем быта.

уже и деревья кажутся не такими большими, и ноги, в этих смешных сандалиях, превратились в мужскую ступню сорок четвертого размера. лишь какие-то воспоминания.
помню лишь свои слезы. мама сняла ремень со стенки.
- мама, не надо.- ну за что, они сами не отдавали свои игрушки.

помню дядю милиционера, который к нам приходил, по поводу этого так сказать маленького проступка. у маленьких - маленькие проступки.

-ну мама, за что?- голосил я на весь дом.
-что же ты делаешь негодник?!
-тебе мало игрушек?
-я тебе в чем-то отказываю, в твоих прихотях,- кричала мама, меняя фразы с кожаным ремнем.
-да как ты мог ударить по голове кирпичом колю.
-а лену? - зачем ты ее тащил за волосы по всему двору? это же девочка.
я был заперт в комнате.
ну да ладно, все уладилось. все потом помирились: эх детство.

да, все изменилось. все стало казаться с другой точки зрения. с более взрослой.

дядя милиционер с усиками - стал ментом. светка с ленкой поменяли свои детские формы. теперь уже не проходил шоколадный бартер. да и мои желания возросли.

мороженое с лиманадом поменялось на водку с пивом. теперь за свои поступки я должен отвечать сам, самостоятельно. взял академ, чтобы из универа не выгнали. это как в том анекдоте:
-а ты что развелся то?
-плохо что ли готовила?
-да нет. за непосещаемость.

за все нужно платить. платить самому. вот в этом я не хотел взрослеть ни капли. я взрослый, я решаю свои проблемы сам; я пью с кем хочу, я приду во столько, во сколько мне это заблагорассудиться.
я взрослый настолько, что могу сказать без зазрения совести. назвать ее на.
-слышь, мать - дай мне пять сотен.
дает. иду на день рождения к ленке.
-когда вернешься?
-не знаю мам. может завтра вечером.
пришел через два дня, не один. с ленкой. мамы не было дома. сразу на кухню.
-бля: даже поесть не оставила. сложно что ли. поворачиваюсь к шкафу.
записка: я до вечера среды в командировке.
-деньги в моей тумбочке. целую. не баловаться.
пошел, нет, рванул со скоростью света в ее комнату. глаза прокрутились - три семерки вместе с носом. две штуки. так-с. сегодня суббота, полдень. по пять сотен на день. до вечера, до среды.
-ленка,- живем.

-привет мать. как дела?
-сам то как?
-нормально все.
-мам ты же знаешь ленку. так вот. она теперь будет жить со мной, в моей комнате.
::. ?
ленка появилась вовремя, выручила от ответа на ненужные вопросы.
-так-с.
-хоть вы и знакомы, вот мам - моя девушка.
-здраствуй, наигранной улыбкой, поприветствовала ее мама.
-здраствуйте, тетя катя.
-мам, мы гулять пошли.
-когда придешь?
-когда придем?- ну: не знаю, но не жди. может опять поздно.
-нет мам,- она будет со мной.
-все мам, я не хочу с тобой больше разговаривать,- сказал я закрывая дверь в свою комнату.

-денег тебе?
-а за что?
-мам, хорошь прикидоваться. ты никогда не спрашивала.
-нет мам.- я не наркоман.
-не дашь?!
-хорошо.- нет так нет.
-я ухожу из дома.
-покушай хоть на дорожку,- съехидничила мать.
-да пошла ты, хлопнул я дверью.
улица приняла меня потоками ливня. мокро, холодно, хоть и лето.

ленка дура. что еще сказать. да, мама у меня бывает немного резкой. но зачем бежать от меня, тогда, когда мне больше всего нужна поддержка.
-сама ты мама- дура.
-хорошо.
-да, да я пойду к друзьям.
-все пока.

куда-то сразу подевались те, кто называл меня своим другом. когда я остался один, без денег, без крыши над головой, под которой всем и всегда так хорошо пилось пиво, съедалось множество бутербродов. где все? наверное, тогда я понял, что друзей не может быть много.
ленка ушла: увы. не посчитав меня за грош. все ушли. я один. да будет - вперед!

-серега,- ты понимаешь,- мать приехала с отдыха,- отзвонил мне на телефон ромка.
-бля: опять движение сумки. опять туда. в неизвестность.

-привет.
-привет.
-ты что такая грустная?
-скучаю.
-я тоже.
-лен, а я квартиру снял.
-ага, работаю на вднх, продавцом-консультантом.
-зарплата какая,- с улыбкой повторяю ее вопрос. ну на ужин при свечах хватит.
-придешь?
-позвони ближе к вечеру.
как мне нравится, когда она улыбается. как пахнут ее волосы. как она смущается, когда я рассматриваю ее в душе. все стало на круги своя.

прошло пол года. все в одинаковом темпе. девушка, работа, съемная квартира.
восстановился в универе.

-алло девушка, да, я по объявлению насчет работы.
-нет, незаконченное высшее.
-не подхожу?
-нет.
-спасибо.
-алло.
-да, по объявлению.
-нет, незаконченное высшее.
-извините.
что не говори, ученье - свет. не всю же жизнь объяснять гражданам, чем отличается этот комбайн от этой прекрасной мясорубки. без вышки никуда.

-алло, серега, здорово. как дела?
-здорово ромка, да нормально все. сам как?
-может вечером пивка?.
-ок. давай.
-да, серега, давай только без девчонок.
-ок.
-все, на первомайской в восемь.

-да, четыре кружки.
-мне мать твоя звонила, отхлебывая пиво,- говорит ромка. спрашивала, что да как.
-ну и?
-а я что. сказал все как есть.
-сам ты дурак. что тебе стоит. позвони да помирись.
-и что?!
-что, что. скучает она, волнуется. как никак, шесть месяцев тебя не видела.
это твоя мать, понимаешь, твоя. одна, единственная.
напились.

-привет.
-здраствуй.
-сереж, мне ромка дал твой телефон, мобильный ты игнорируешь.
-мам, оставь меня в покое. что опять? чем я тебе опять мешаю? у меня своя жизнь.
-ты мне никогда не мешал и не мешаешь. ты не забыл, у тебя завтра день рождения. придешь?
-нет мама. все хватит.
-прости меня, сына,- опустилась в голосе мама. если я тебя чем-то обидела - прости.

наверно я все-таки не совсем бесчувственный. воздержался от грубостей.

-ну что? придешь? приедут.
-посмотрим, мам.
-можешь взять свою пассию.
-пока.

сколько раз слышал трель родного звонка. сейчас все для меня как будто вновь. испарина на руках и на лбу.
-что ты нервничаешь,- поддевала меня ленка.
тру руки об джинсы. нет бы поддержать, а она подкалывает. молчу. шелчок.
-привет мам.
-здраствуйте тетя катя, с именинником вас,- поздравляет ленка.
-привет. поздравляю тебя.
-спасибо мам, с неохотой отдаваясь в ее объятия,- выдавливаю я.

гости-родственники, выпивка, домашняя еда, приготовленная мамой, улыбки, поздравления - как же все это здорово. опять воспоминания унесли меня куда-то в детство.
-сереж,- сказала мама, выдернув меня из воспоминаний. сегодня твое восемнадцатилетие. ты стал уже взрослым, как я давно это хотел услышать, мама перевела дыхание. хоть мы и живем раздельно, мне тебя очень не хватает.
если я и была неправа когда-то, прости меня пожалуйста.
-мам!
-не перебивай сынок. я не хочу чтобы ты слонялся где-то, и этим подарком, я выражаю свою любовь.
звон стекла, присоединения остальных к тосту. я развертываю коробочку с подарком. ключи. мама подарила, квартиру, на одной лестничной клетке, рядом, рядом с ней. обвожу глазами гостей.

-извините меня,- с комком в горле обращаюсь ко всем. я сейчас,- выхожу на балкон. на глаза накатываются слезы. скурив две сигареты, возвращаюсь.
-спасибо мама,- как обычно сухо говорю я.
переехали.
заканчиваю третий курс, работа отличная, своя квартира, девушка, которую, как мне кажется, люблю больше всего на свете, полный достаток, что еще нужно в двадцать лет.

на протяжении двух лет почти и не общались-то с ней, так если только, по мелочам. но я все равно знаю, что ей было приятно, зная что я под боком, рядом.
-привет мам, есть что поесть- с голодным взглядом бежал я на кухню.
-а что, твоя не готовит?
-мам, хорош заводить старую песню.

-алло, сергей,- это вас евгения николаевна беспокоит.
-да, что случилось?
-сергей,- мама в больницу попала.
-что, что случилось?
-когда скорая забирала, сказали что инфаркт.
-алло, николай иванович,- это сергей, мама в больнице, я прерву командировку.
-а что случилось?
-я и сам толком не знаю. позвонила соседка, сказала что скорая забрала с показанием на инфаркт.
-да, давай, вылетай.

-вы кем будете?
-сын я.
-я главврач, сергей александрович.
-очень приятно, тезка.
-да, инсульт.
-это серезно?
-да. парализовало конечности.
-сложно сказать сколько. сейчас ей нужен только покой и уход.
захожу в палату.
-ей сделали укол снотворного,- говорит тезка. надо, чтобы она хорошо выспалась.

----------


## WICKED

-привет мам. проснулась. ну не плачь. все будет хорошо. почему не можешь двигаться? от усталости.
-что со мной. сереж, скажи правду.
-мам у тебя был инсульт , парализовало конечности.
-нет мам, доктор сказал, что все можно восстановить. физические процедуры.
отдых. свежий воздух.

-мам, а давай на дачу махнем все вместе, сказал я вечером уже дома.
-давай, только можно тебя попросить без лены.
-хорошо мам,- не стал спорить я.
в дверь позвонили.
-здравствуйте николай иванович. проходите.

николай иванович, одноклассник мамы, на данный момент директор банка, в котором я работаю. опять спасибо маме, пристроила.

-налей в вазу воды.
-привет катенька. как ты?
-да как. сам видишь, но обещали что поправлюсь.
-спасибо за цветы,- улыбнулась мама.
я вышел на балкон, покурить.

-серега,- прервал меня от моих размышлений николай иванович. мама сказала, что вы на дачу хотите съездить.
-ага, только ведь на работу надо.
-ну, насчет работы ты можешь не волноваться. поезжайте. ей сейчас отдых нужен. побудь рядом с ней хотя бы недельку.
-спасибо николай иванович.
-ладно, давайте, аккуратно там. я к выходным заскочу. да, кстати, поедем ко мне, я тебе кресло инвалидное дам. жена умерла, а кресло осталось. а то сам знаешь, в наших больницах ничего не дождешься.

договорился с евгенией николаевной, медсестра с тридцатилетним стажем, да к тому же наша соседка, будет присматривать за мамой, на время моих командировок.
-лен, ты давай тоже, не ссорьтесь только. ты же знаешь, маме сейчас нельзя волноваться. заходи к ней почаще. меня целый месяц не будет. все, давай, мне в аэропорт надо.
захожу в мамину квартиру.
-да мам, на месяц. это важная для нас поездка. ну все, давай. смотри аккуратно здесь без меня. и с ленкой не ругайтесь, тебе нельзя волноваться.
-не подходит она тебе.
-мам, все, давай не будем. я пожалуй как-нибудь сам разберусь. ну все, я побежал. целую ее в щеку.
-и тебе удачи.

оставалось последнее совещание. побрившись, спускаюсь в гостиничный кафе-бар, завтракаю. какое-то непонятное ощущение внутри, в груди. сердце сжимается.
-алло, евгения николаевна, у вас все нормально. как мама?
-нормально все, не беспокойся. спит она. я только ей укол сделала.
-да, сегодня вечером прилечу. ну все, до свиданья. до вечера.

как же долго тянулся этот месяц. ну вот и все, последнее совещание окончено, мы получили этот кредит. все, осталось только забрать из гостиницы вещи, перекусить и в аэропорт.
-алло сергей. это евгения николаевна.
-что, что случилось?
-у мамы был повторный приступ. врачи не стали забирать ее в больницу,сказав, что передвигать ее очень опасно. поставили капельницу. сейчас вот только доктор уехал. давление стабилизировалось.
-спасибо вам, что позвонили. у нас нелетная погода, отложили рейс на три часа.

-девушка, милая, ну может можно что-то сделать. у меня мама при смерти.
-я сожалею молодой человек, но от меня ничего не зависит. все рейсы отложили. посмотрите погода какая.
молча сижу в баре, пью, пускаю дым в потолок. наконец-то объявляют рейс.

-как это случилось?
-сергей, не хотела говорить, но: она сидела у окна, воздухом дышала, я подошла чтобы накрыть ее пледом, прохладно было уже, подъехала машина, а там: твоя ленка с каким-то мужиком в машине целовалась. машина как раз под фонарем стояла. все видно было как на ладони. она успела, мне и сказать только что: -смотри жень, я же говорю, не пара она ему, и, стала задыхаться.
я переложила ее на кровать и в скорую позвонила. до их приезда укол сделала.


открылась дверь и зашла ленка.
-здрасьте. серега, ты что не мог позвонить,- улыбнувшись, спросила ленка.
встаю со стула, пощечина. она падает. хочу добавить, но евгения николаевна останавливает.
-вон из моего дома. вон, вон, блядь, я сказал. у тебя час, слышишь, ровно час, чтобы отсюда убраться.
соседка схватила меня за руки: -тише, успокойся, не буди маму.

-мам, я опять обкакался,- из своей кроватки улыбался я.
она беспрекословно брала и меняла мои пеленки, посыпала присыпкой, ласково говоря:
-ах ты мой маленький засранец.
сейчас проще. сейчас даже памперсы для взрослых есть.
-вот так. вот мы и переодели тебя. ну что ты плачешь? не плачь, не надо.
после этого приступа она уже не могла говорить. лишь какие-то шипяще-гортанные звуки.
-мам, ну поешь немного,- подносил к ее рту я ложку. нет мам, не отворачивай голову. тебе надо сил набираться чтобы поправиться.
ей было стыдно, когда я менял ей памперсы, постель. из-за этого она отказывалась от воды, от еды.
-мам, ну ты что в самом деле? хоть ложку каши съешь.
-кхшш, кхшш.
-мам, а сколько ты за мной убирала, кормила с ложки, когда я болел. что ты мне говорила:
-ложечку кашки съешь и поправишься.
-ну вот мам, молодец. давай еще немного.
-кхшш, кхшш.
я смотрю на нее, заглядываю в ее глаза, пытаясь угадать, что она хочет.
днем она все больше спит. соседка не отходя дежурит около нее, несет свой дневной пост. прихожу с работы, принимаю вечернюю вахту. мне уже везде слышатся эти звуки - кхшш, кхшш. быстро бегу домой. заходят пацаны. зовут пивка попить. вежливо отказываюсь. отсыпают травы. иду на балкон. забиваю, курю, чтобы хоть как-то отвлечься. захожу в комнату. все по новой. кхшш, кхшш. сейчас мам, сейчас. переодеваю, кормлю.
-да мам, сейчас телевизор посмотрим. подкладываю ей еще одну подушку. уже ее по звукам понимаю. да мама, сейчас переключу. какой-то сериал. она их любит.

заметная улыбка на ее лице. она смотрит на эти картинки, а я на нее.
боже, как ее болезнь изменила. еще три месяца назад эта сорокадвухлетняя женщина вся дышала красотой. румяное лицо, фигура. я даже завидовал, своему директору, который пытался за ней ухаживать. она была поистине красивой женщиной. она так и не пересекла ни с кем свою судьбу после смерти отца.
сейчас же одеяло скрывало тело скукоженной, морщинистой старухи. кладу к ней на грудь свою голову, укрываясь ее рукой. засыпаю. снится детство.

-ааа, мама больно,- орал я на весь двор.
-что случилось, обнимая меня,- спросила мама.
-я с дерева упал, показывая свои руки, которые были все в занозах,- плакал я.
она меня уложила на кровать, смазала йодом ссадины. я помню только ее руки, которые могли незаметно вынуть все занозы, погладив, убрать боль. как же мне сейчас хотелось вытащить занозу из ее сердца.

проснулся от шума телевизора. осторожно встал, чтобы не тревожить маму. иду на кухню, выпить стакан воды. возвращаюсь, накрываю ее, наклоняюсь поцеловать. холодный ветер, распахивая окно, врывается в комнату. холодное лицо, с застывшей улыбкой.

ночной ветер треплет волосы, дает забыться, успокоиться. надышаться можно только ветром. два дня на даче. с детства не переношу процедуры подготовки к похоронам.

отпетые священником псалмы, плач женщин за моей спиной, горсть земли в руках. последний путь.
-серега ты идешь,- окликнул меня ромка.
-нет, вы идите, я побуду еще.

-мамка твоя?- вывел меня из раздумий чей-то голос. это были могильщики.
-да.
они присели рядом. я разлил по стаканам оставшуюся водку.
-меня кузьмичом все кличут, а это дружище мой - колян.
помянули.
-а моя мамка вот, рядом покоится,- показывая рукой на соседнюю могилу, проговорил кузьмич.
-а твоя?- обратился я к коляну.
-я ее не знаю. я из детдома.
помолчали. колян сбегал еще за бутылкой водки.
-давайте,- сказал я, наполняя стаканы, за всех живых матерей-здоровья им, и, за всех ушедших - пусть земля им будет пухом.

я поднял к небу влажные глаза:
-посмотри мама на этих славных детишек. как ты и хотела: мальчик и девочка.
на мою жену, на этот залитый солнцем двор. прислушайся. ты слышишь? шум волн, крики чаек. это была твоя мечта, иметь домик на берегу моря, видеть меня счастливым. посмотри же - я счастлив, только мне не хватает тебя.
легкий ветерок качнул кресло-качалку. на секунду мне показалось, будто она сидела в нем и смотрела на все это такими же счастливыми глазами, как и я.

солнце озарило землю. . эх: земляне.

почему то вспомнились слова из книги г. г маркеса человек не связан с землей, если в ней не лежит его покойник ".
сто лет одиночества прошли. я возвращался на свою родную землю. о которой я никогда не забывал и не забуду. на землю, где покоится прах матери.

издалека заметил, покрашенную ограду, ухоженную могилу, свежие цветы на ней.

-не обманул кузьмич. присматривает,- каким-то теплым чувством разлилось по телу.
открыл калитку, зашел, присел на скамейку: -здравствуй, мама. я дома.


P.s. человек! подойди к двери. позвони или постучи. откроет женщина. одна единственная, любящая тебя бескорыстно, без обмана. это твоя мать, понимаешь, твоя, единственная. просто обними и скажи:
- здраствуй мама. я дома.

----------


## smileboy

понравилось!!! почему то сразу позвонил маме...

----------


## Агата

очень хорошо. просто очень хорошо. кое где хромает оформление (в плане пунктуации), но по эмоциональной окраске  ... респект. на такие тамы мало пишут. но писать на них необходимо. респект.

----------


## smileboy

> кое где хромает оформление (в плане пунктуации)


  ну это не главное... главное как поставленно, сам смысл произведения,а орфография и проч. это уже дело второе)))

----------


## tventin2

блин, аж расплакалась. какая-то я сентиментальная стала...

----------

